# What to use



## Spike1306 (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi After some advice

The guy before me I think just put petrol in it and drove it as the car needs a lot of tlc to bring it back to looking good (not that TT 's do not look good anyway)

I am no way into detailing my car like some of the lovely vehicles on this forum as it stands on my driveway all week and not really a show car and I do not have anywhere to park it indoors to do it properly anyway but I am looking at making it as nice as possible, I am getting a guy to do the paint work for me as its flat and needs machining etc. I need to do the rest my self so..................

1. I have cleaned the engine bay with gunk etc but what do you use on all the plastics

2. The Black plastic on the door sills and the bit on the rear bumper (between the exhaust outlets) again whats best to use.

3. The petrol cap, its like a tin material so whats best to use to shine that up.

4. anything I need to do the lights with, i know they are only plastic but could do with a good scrub.

I think thats all I need for now

Thanks


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

For 1 and 2 I use the Autoglum vinyl and rubber care the fuel cap is anodised so just needs cleaning as you would the paint work


----------



## Spike1306 (Sep 12, 2017)

Excellent thanks for that, will invest in some of that.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Spike1306 said:


> Excellent thanks for that, will invest in some of that.


For the body work I use Johnson's baby bath the one in the powder blue bottle


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

Aerospace 303 is good stuff for the plastic under the bonnet


----------



## k9l3 (Jan 5, 2014)

I like wd40 for shining the engine 

Wilkingsons sell this below

http://www.wilko.com/multi-purpose-clea ... lsrc=aw.ds

Cheap and makes the interior leather or plastics look great. Better then that nasty cockpit shine stuff


----------

